# Middle name for an Oliver?



## Brouwer

If we have a boy, we are thinking of calling him Oliver, but we can't decide on a middle name. I like Oliver Thomas, but DH prefers Oliver Rhys. What are your opinions? Can you think of other names that work well with Oliver?

If it's a girl we have decided on Esme Rose.


----------



## hopeandpray

i like Oliver Rhys best but i'm sure there are loads of other names that would go well with it. i think it would sound good with a middle name that wasn't old fashioned, i don't mean that in a negative way lol i love the name oliver


----------



## Helabela

they both sound lovely, i cant decide!!


----------



## lisa35

They both sound ok to me but for some reason Oliver James keeps springing into my mind. Whats the surname going to be?


----------



## Brouwer

lisa35 said:


> They both sound ok to me but for some reason Oliver James keeps springing into my mind. Whats the surname going to be?

Surname will be Brouwer.


----------



## sing&lt;3

Oliver James?

Good luck deciding! :flower: xx


----------



## Brouwer

hopeandpray said:


> i like Oliver Rhys best but i'm sure there are loads of other names that would go well with it. i think it would sound good with a middle name that wasn't old fashioned, i don't mean that in a negative way lol i love the name oliver

I guess I am a bit of a sucker for an old fashioned name really!


----------



## louise1302

i love oliver thomas


----------



## letia659

I like Oliver Thomas best :) love love the name Oliver BTW!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

I like Oliver Thomas... is Rhys pronounced "Reece"?

How about:

Oliver Michael Brouwer
Oliver Lee Brouwer
Oliver Ryan Brouwer
Oliver Mark Brouwer
Oliver Anthony Brouwer

Oh and Esme Rose is beautiful!


----------



## MUMOF5

I like Oliver James, Oliver Jacob and Oliver Joseph :thumbup:. xx


----------



## Brouwer

MommyTammyPA said:


> I like Oliver Thomas... is Rhys pronounced "Reece"?
> 
> How about:
> 
> Oliver Michael Brouwer
> Oliver Lee Brouwer
> Oliver Ryan Brouwer
> Oliver Mark Brouwer
> Oliver Anthony Brouwer
> 
> Oh and Esme Rose is beautiful!

Yes, it is pronounced Reece. 
Anthony is my DH's middle name x


----------



## 1st_timer

I like Oliver John

But I ilke Oliver Rhys best of your names - I also love Oliver as a boys name

xxx


----------



## pa2k84

I am debating Oliver Alexander if i have a boy but may be too much of mouthful!


----------



## calliebaby

I love Oliver James. It has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Emma.Gi

I live Oliver Thomas :thumbup:


----------



## rwhite

I like Oliver Thomas :) We're going to more than likely have an Oliver Leonard (Leonard after OH's granddad who isn't well) if I get my way :thumbup: Hehe.

And Esme Rose, what a beautiful name! :flower:


----------



## jenapril2008

Oliver Edward is my cousin's name.... so I feel it has a nice ring!


----------



## sarah0108

Oliver James was the first name that came to my head when i saw the thread title :D x


----------



## mummysangels

I like Oliver Rhys..:)


----------



## happygal

if we have a boy we are calling him Oliver Stephen. we love the name Oliver and Stephen is my OH's dads name x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

sing<3 said:


> Oliver James?
> 
> Good luck deciding! :flower: xx

funny, as soon as i read the first post, Oliver James sprang to my mind!:shrug:

I love Oliver James..:thumbup:

But if it has to be one of the ones you chose then it would be Oliver Thomas.


----------



## K1mberley

Brouwer said:


> If we have a boy, we are thinking of calling him Oliver, but we can't decide on a middle name. I like Oliver Thomas, but DH prefers Oliver Rhys. What are your opinions? Can you think of other names that work well with Oliver?
> 
> If it's a girl we have decided on Esme Rose.

My sister had a boy in Aug and his name is Oliver Thomas, Ollie for short though!


----------



## readyforbaby

Oliver Thomas
Oliver David
Oliver Andrew
Oliver Michael
Oliver Ryan
???


----------



## jayne191284

I have an Oliver Jack.

Ollie for short

xx


----------



## firsttimemumm

lisa35 said:


> They both sound ok to me but for some reason Oliver James keeps springing into my mind. Whats the surname going to be?


OMG! Oliver James sprung into my head straight away too! Also Oliver Jack... i like that. I love the name Oliver!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## KerryanneJ09

i know a guy called Oliver Christopher. christopher iss his last name but ive always thought that its such a lovely name  
xo.


----------



## scrummy mummy

i love oliver joseph :)


----------



## skippy

Oliver Jensen
Oliver Samuel
Oliver James
Oliver Dean
Oliver Jared
Oliver Douglas
Oliver Julian
Oliver Robert


:flower:


----------



## ThatGirl

i love Oliver Nathaniel oh says no


----------



## Princess mama

were stuck between Dominic and Ollie for ours, think it maybe more of an Ollie but we have chosen Ollie Jay or to give it that hollywood twist Ollie J because my middle name is jane and my husbands is james so its nice to keep J in the family x


----------



## pixydust

my lil bro is called Oliver :)

his name is Oliver Lewis


----------



## twiggy56

As many others...Oliver James sprung to mind and has a lovely flow to it...rolls off the tongue!

I say Oliver James is a winner :thumbup:


----------

